# ? for the Michigan Keepers.



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I slightly familiar with the laws governing Honey sales.
I'm working on something and was wondering where to specifically find requirements, or you basic understanding of, selling third party.
Again this is a Michigan based question, only Itrastate and not Interstate.
You produce, I distribute to customer type of thing.
May be a mark up on it but I don't see it as money maker for me but more a draw for my product line.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd check with your Extension Agent. MSU Extension has been helping all sorts of cottage industry stuff. Plus, Michigan has been trying to grow the Farmers Markets and has passed laws that cut the red tape for small food businsses. 

I went to their Market Garden Class and they operate a CSA in a greenhouse on campus. Provide food 48 weeks out of the year, without added heat! They are a great resource.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan has a honey producers only law to sell honey any place other than from your front door step. You need a licenced honey house to do the extractiong and packageing. 
There is a smaller limit where you don't need the licenced honey house but you have to lable as produceing the honey from a NONLICENCED fucility. 

You can get more information from Michigan Beekeepers Association. Contact Terry Toland the president.

http://www.michiganbees.org/

Or contact Roger Sutherland at SEAMBAs web site.

http://www.sembabees.org/


 Al


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I knew keepers could sell unlicensed under certain circumstances as yet, I'm just a wanna be keeper. eventually but it will be more personnel use and added pollinator here.
That what I need to know before I approach the couple local keepers with my proposition.
second party sales requirements. 
Thanks Alley,
Haypoint I'm familiar with the cottage food law and plays into this, but even if I can get a Michigan honey supplier I will need to be a licensed entity. Not all bad I then sell to restaurants and stores.
Just need to figure out how to keep it seperate, I would still want to take advantage of the cottage food aspect (20,000 or less) and then the Licensed part (25,000 or less) after the gross is passed you get into different licensing.


----------

